# Stoke Edith Mansion



## neill (Oct 21, 2009)

I found this while out working in the area. Stoke Edith Mansion belonged to the Wallwynes, Milwaters and Lingen families. Once the principal manor of Sir Henry Lingen, it was sold to the Foley family in the 1670s. They rebuilt the house (Stoke Park), which was destroyed by fire in 1926. The main part of the house was then demolished, but hte wings which were not affected by the fire was left. These wings were then left to fall into ruin. Photos are not great as I only had my mobile with me at the time
































The Stables




Garden Bench


That's it, enjoy!

N.


----------



## Mid diesel (Oct 21, 2009)

The Foleys are well known in this area ...

They set up a school in Stourbridge in the 1600's which is still going and also owned, at one point, Witley Court in Worcs


----------



## Krypton (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely. I enjoy seeing stuff like this.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 22, 2009)

Not much left, but a good find.


----------



## chester (Oct 22, 2009)

I went there too earlier this year, did you find the ice house thing in the woods and the underground parts?


----------

